# Madonna....Yawn



## MAC_Whore (Aug 3, 2006)

Has anyone else heard about Madonna's Confessions Tour.  She is performing on a mirrored cross while wearing a crown of thorns.  A mock crucifixion.  Am I the only one who thinks that she is just plain old tired and done with?  So much of what she does just smacks of desperation for attention.  Kind of a sad attempt to stay talked about/current/"trendy" by going for the obvious shockers (remember the kiss with Britney Spears and Christina Aguillera?).  

Don't get me wrong, I have enjoyed a few of her songs and she has style, but all that just seems to fade away when I hear about dumb crap like the fake crucifixion.  What do you think?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 3, 2006)

I think she's tired, and she's old, and her music mainly sucks. It's shit for the most part and the ONLY reason she's still around is because of her unerring propensity for sharing her vagina with us and everyone else in a 3K radius.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_......her unerring propensity for sharing her vagina with us and everyone else in a 3K radius._

 
Well, she keeps trying to kick it up a notch.  Perhaps her next tour could be called "Labia"  and she could sing during an on-stage gyno exam.  The microphone could be a speculum.  Shit, I better trademark that, she's gonna steal my ideas and make millions!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Aug 3, 2006)

Although I consider myself a fan of hers, I agree that this "smacks of desperation for attention." I've liked a lot (not all) of her music since the early 80's, but I've never agreed with her publicity stunts (remember her SEX book?). 

I would have to say she is a genius at reinventing herself and marketing herself. As she first said on American Bandstand back in 1982, she wants to "rule the world." Since she has had children, she's become quite the hypocrite with a holier-than-thou attitude. That and her faux-British accent really crack me up. I don't like her when she's pretentious.

I would actually LOVE to see her in concert; I know she's an amazing performer. But I would be offended to see her "crucifying" herself and wearing a "crown of thorns." And I would never pay more than $100 to see her (or anyone else for that matter).

I just read an article in USA Today that said she has a concert in Rome soon--two blocks from the Vatican. Calls to her publicist weren't returned (to see if she was going to pull all the whole sacreligious stunts at that show).


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittenluvsmac* 
_.....Since she has had children, she's become quite the hypocrite with a holier-than-thou attitude. That and her faux-British accent really crack me up. I don't like her when she's pretentious....._

 
I actually sat through that root canal of a movie _Swept Away_.  The one that her hubby directed.  She played a spoiled, rude, rich lady and she seemed pretty comfortable in the role.  Very believable.  It didn't seem like such a stretch.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Well, she keeps trying to kick it up a notch.  Perhaps her next tour could be called "Labia"  and she could sing during an on-stage gyno exam.  The microphone could be a speculum.  Shit, I better trademark that, she's gonna steal my ideas and make millions!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMFAO! You should. 

And I agree. I'm over her. She's just really played out.


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 3, 2006)

my friends are huge fans
if shes portrayed as such a good mother
how come her kids have american accents
and she lives in london?


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 3, 2006)

madonna is still around? i had hoped that she would have given up by now. she is desperate and far past her prime.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 2, 2006)

erghhh, i actually _really_ like a couple of her songs. i'm talking some of my favorite songs. but i don't like her as a person :|


----------



## Eoraptor (Sep 3, 2006)

I loved her Ray of Light album, and some of her recent songs are okay (and I love a few of her 80's songs too!).  Didn't she do some 'blasphemous' things with crosses back in the 80's too?  I think she's always performs actions which are against the establishment, it's just a bit harder to do these days.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 3, 2006)

Madonna was excellent back in her day, in the 80s but its the noughties (2000 upwards) and there are constantly new acts coming out every week and the most popular target audience are people between 12 - 25 mostly, and they often listen to Eminem, 50 Cent, Girls Aloud, Ne-Yo etc.... they dont wanna listen to a singer no matter how much she tries to change her style and music because she was famous before their time, before MY time (im 1990 lol) 

I'm not sure of this but i know that me and mnaybe 10 other people my age in my school listen to music such as The Pretenders, Fine Young Cannibals, Dire Straights, Freddie Mercury and more, my friends and alot of people i know dont listen to music that is below 2001 and before thier time.

 Real Music is dying out and Madonna's going down with that and she's desperately trying to hold on to what's left and remain famous. The Shock factor takes ALOT to do just to even remotely impress people now, it was easy to shock people in the 80s especially Madonna's video Like A Prayer but showing that now, people just go, "Oh, Whatever. It's just some burning crosses innit? wheres the blood and guns and all that?" 
What can shock everyone in the music business?


I hope that made some sense


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 4, 2006)

Eh, I think most of the new music that is out today is shit-but that's just me. There are a few artists I feel are talented, but I don't like their music. Madonna's newer album is not that bad...I don't own it, but I don't mind listening to it if I have to. The cross thing isn't too shocking to me, it's been done before I'm sure.  She's always done things like this...sure it's  for attention but it worked for her.  

That's so sad a lot of people won't listen to music before 2001, they are really missing out!


----------



## ch33tah (Sep 4, 2006)

i love madonna. she can do whatever she wants if you ask me. she's been around long enough. she's always been about pushing boundaries and the envelope.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 4, 2006)

If she actually put out a quality product it might be worth dealing with.
Since she doesn't, it's become quite tiresome.


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 4, 2006)

I have always enjoyed Madonna's music and some of her publicity stunts have amused me...she wants to go for a response and she gets it, and if that's what she enjoys doing and people keep responding, then she's getting what she wants and we all get a little entertainment.  However, I will say that I wish she would come up with something other than reverting to trying to piss off Christians.  It's such a tried and tired tactic done repeatedly by the likes of Sinead O'Connor and even John Lennon (though I don't think he meant to do it, but you get the point).  It's almost always guaranteed to work, so I have more respect for people who strive for creativity in seeking media attention.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

if i were her, i'd go spend my money on my kids and just be done with trying already.


----------

